# Going Vertical The steeper the better



## NutterButter (Mar 5, 2016)

So now that our 8 year old previously_a_elder_lady_owned_city_dog Sadie has developed her "country" muscles and is now super fit, she has also developed a love of climbing when we go off leash. She chooses the steepest embankments and loves what I would describes as cornice departures but without the snow. She seems to have a really good sense for her landing spots and reads the terrain really well, and there would be no point in what would be a futile attempt in trying to restrict her to less steep terrain. She definitely goes for the black diamonds. I am amazed at how she can climb virtually vertical 12 foot embankments so easily.

I had a flashback to 40+ years ago finding my mom's Vizsla up in a huge oak tree on a river bank 6 miles from home when she went missing and I spent 4 full days looking for her (big bonus points from mom for that one). At any rate climbing must be in their blood. 

Here is a very modest "vertical" exiting at high speed:


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I totally Hear You!! 
my pup and his buddy Max are like mountain goats, in our canyon. Fergy started it a a very ripe age, Max followed later, but now the two of
them are scaling even the steepest of slopes. I often fear they will reach that point where there is nothing to grasp, and they will just end up
in the bottom of the canyon. (it is about 30 ft)... so far we have been lucky and they seem to grasp the limitation aspect... Thank goodness.
But the scent of dead decaying nastiness has proven to mush for them on occasion, and even though they will recall on command.............. I wish they had NOT. 
There is something about the "Steeps" that really challenges these nut balls! I have some pictures, but like yours" NutterButter" it just doesn't give the slope justice. 
PS.. Those of you who know that I also have a Bloodhound... She is so tricky... she tries to sneak off at the bottom of the canyon, and disappear in the brush... to have her way with those rotten nasty scents. She has tricked my Hubby twice... it is a good thing our phone # is on her tag... BAD Sneaky dog.
A Bloodhounds brain is in it's NOSE... I have not figured out where a Vizsla keeps it's brain?????


----------

